# Good training dvds



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

Does anyone have recommendations for horse training dvds, audio books, video subscriptions or something along those lines?

I like to listen to training videos while I drive (I do a LOT of driving) and I think I've gone through everything in Warwick Schiller's library at least twice. I'd love to get my hands on some new material.

I'll take any suggestions, since I'm not doing any specific discipline. It'd be even better if someone could recommend me some driving or in hand resources, along with riding videos. I just want to learn a as many different techniques as possible to keep myself well rounded, and not necessarily drink the Kool aid of one specific trainer.

So far I've been really eyeing resources from Barry Hook, Clinton anderson, Mark Rashid, and that mini lady from Star Point Equestrian whose name escapes me.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I like Craig Cameron , Chris Cox and Ken McNabb. All there styles are very good and all truly like and respect horses. Probably Craig Cameron is my favorite because I've been able to speak to him personally and he is so down to earth. Both Ken and Craig show how to ground drive. All have shows on RFD TV that can seen for free if RFD is included in your cable/satellite programs mine is Dish and you can record them and watch as many times as you like. I have around 300 shows on my recorder although some are duplicates.


----------



## Granite State Horses (Aug 5, 2020)

*Training*

I’m currently training under Clinton Anderson, I have trained dogs for almost 30 years and I’m now switching over to horses. I’m a certified master trainer and behaviorist and I feel like there are a lot of similarities. I like a number of trainers , Warwick, Cox and Anderson to name a few. I like how detailed Anderson is and I like he has a good grasp on the psychology side of horses which I think is very important, I also like Warwicks psychology training as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure it's enjoyable to listen to them, but without actually SEEING what is happeing with the verbage, how can you really get what they are talking about? I mean, watching is only a poor substitute for 'doing/feeling', and listening without watching has to be even poorer.


That said, I think you may enjoy Buck Branaman's 7 Dvds series.


I also like much of Julie Goodnight's stuff.


----------



## Mads.equ (Oct 11, 2020)

Warwick 100%. I think he has a few purchasable dvds but he has many videos and series on YouTube and I think he may even have a podcast.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

A few things to check out


Martin Black and Dr. Stephen Peters have a very interesting collaboration on horse psychology and behavior called Evidence Based Horsemanship. 

Wendy Murdoch is a gold mine for rider correctness and cleaning up common rider problems, have enjoyed everything I've seen from her. A lot of what she is talking about might seem like it is Dressage oriented, but is mechanically the same problems Western riders have too especially when you add speed etc. 

Dr. Deb Bennett has a DVD series that is about 7 hours or so long called Horse Conformation and Biomechanics which is another gold mine.


----------

